# 2 wheel goat cart



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I think I would like to buy/build a goat cart. It would be used for hauling fire wood, tools, etc. I would like it to be a 2 wheeled cart that could also be used as a garden cart (human powered). It would be used in farily rough terrain so I think 2 wheels would be better than 4. I would hook the goat up to it and then just lead him, rather than driving him. It should be light but sturdy. If it could carry 200 lb that would be good.

Any ideas, suggestions, etc?


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

I use a two wheeled wooden cart for hauling firewood and hay with our goats. It works out great. Our cart is made of eucalyptus wood with laminated wooden shafts and 20" spoked wheels. The design for this cart has flared sides and a drop down tailgate. This cart would easily haul 200 lbs. , but we do not haul that much weight at one time with one goat. 
Hope this gave you some ideas. 

Happy driving!

Bambi


----------

